# Looking for a good micro skiff rigger or Company in the Fort Myers or Naples area



## Capt.MC (Apr 3, 2018)

*I need a good rigger or a custom shop that is familiar with adding steering control box systems to shallow water skiffs like Gheenoes and other small skiffs. Especially if they have access to suppliers of fiberglass steering and control boxes, aluminum welding, electrical wiring components, etc. Any leads or recommendations on individuals or shop operators are greatly appreciated. Reply here or by text or phone to Capt. Mike at 7322670058*


----------

